# Top 10 manliest guns



## Aggie08 (Oct 26, 2007)

10 Manliest Firearms: by Michael Z. Williamson, SMLE, Mosin-Nagant M44, Swiss K31 Carbine, Remington 870

this is the funniest thing i've read in a long time. The guy's 9 year old daughter has a pink-accented AR-15. He's probably mentally unstable, but it makes for a good laugh/manly feeling.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 27, 2007)

That was freakin' great! I laughed my @ss off. Great stuff.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2007)

Great read....even though he managed to say Viking TEN times.....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 27, 2007)

That was really something. mkloby would swoon at his statement about the
U.S. Marines...

"The USMC (the manliest men of the manliest military on the planet, 
and true Vikings—shipboard warriors who strike fear into their enemies 
just by existing)........."

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 27, 2007)

Piss on the AR15, that little plastic piece of sh!t.......


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 27, 2007)

Haha Charles that definitely was a great line among many in the article.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 27, 2007)

The manliest gun is the one you happen to be carrying when you take out the person opposing you.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2007)

What a nut job - but freakin hillarious!

_"Ronnie Barrett is a true modern Viking. He hunts big game. He plays with guns. One day in the late 70s, he thought to himself, "Wouldn't it be cool if there was a RIFLE that fired the same .50 BMG cartridge as Saint John Browning's Heavy Machine Gun?" So he built it. That's manly.

When the metrosexual Kalifornia wusses were wetting their pants over "assault rifles," he got dragged into the argument. You see, Ronnie sells many weapons to police departments, for use in stopping bad guys, so they claim. By "bad" guy they sometimes mean tattooed gangbanger. They also sometimes mean balding, pony-tailed, pot-smoking hippie, though. After all, this IS *Cretinfornia*.

But that wasn't enough for *Commieforni*a. They had a ban on "assault weapons" (An "assault weapon" is a semantically null political term that means "It can be used to hurt people." As the REAL commies in Russia, who were men descended from Vikings (at least the ones in charge) would note, "Of course hurts people. Is weapon." You may as well refer to your "house home." The wussy definition of "Assault weapon" bears no resemblance to the US military's definition. It comes down to, "It's black and makes us poopoo in our panties!"

So, even with a ban on "assault weapons" that included most self-loading rifles, including Barrett's M82 Light Fifty, the People's Republic of Kalifornija wanted more. They dragged one of his rifles from the LA SWAT armory and used it (Illegal for civilians to own, mind you), as a horrible example of weapons that Must Be Banned Lest They Pollute Our Precious, Bodily Fluids.

They got their ban, because their voters are the type of trilling limpwrists one sees portrayed in movies as stereotypes…only in Californica they're not stereotypes, they're typical. It must suck to be a real man on the Left Coast.

Now, Ronnie is not a metrosexual wuss. Ronnie is, in fact, a real testosterone-laden Viking MAN. He warned them then, then he told them, he would oppose them in their pursuit. And Ronnie does not make idle threats. He is a man of his word.

*A few weeks later, LA SWAT sent one of these rifles that they use for shooting fleeing mopeds back to Barrett for maintenance…and Ronnie sent it right back to them, untouched, contract cancelled, with polite instructions to stick it somewhere dark and smelly and ride it straight to hell. Not only that, he publicly and proudly announces in all his advertising that he WILL NOT sell to or deal with ANY government entity in communist third world Kali.*

And THAT, ladies and gentleman, is a MAN. While not everyone can afford or make use of his wonderful toys, it's certainly an honor and privilege to promote a real modern Viking who understands the application of bowel-emptying terror, and how to tell friend from foe.

And there's more! After securing military contracts for anti-materiel sniping (Generators, vehicles, radars, etc), and facing the wrath of Sarah Brady and her Gun-Grabbing Sideshow (which wrath he snickered at, it having all the intimidation of an angry kitten and Ronnie, as we noted, being a Viking), he gave the ultimate middle finger gesture and redesigned the weapon into 25 mm, or TWICE as big. This is a man so cool even his sperm smoke unfiltered Camels. And that makes this gun the manliest gun on Earth." _


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 27, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Piss on the AR15, that little plastic piece of sh!t.......



yes... I stopped reading after I saw how high it's rated.... The M1 Garand , m14 and mini 14 are far more manly than AR15..

hell a potato gun is more manly!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJHfXNs1PgE_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktHXIeYYonc_
.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2007)

ccheese said:


> "The USMC (the manliest men of the manliest military on the planet,
> and true Vikings—shipboard warriors who strike fear into their enemies
> just by existing)........."
> 
> Charles


Yup, we're very manly aren't we?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 27, 2007)

But the AR-15 does make a reasonable club....


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 27, 2007)

Evan, the AR-15 is most effective if you grip it tightly by the pistol grip, unhook 1 end of the sling, hold the end of sling in the other hand, let go of the pistol grip, and swing the damn thing! Deadly in a crowded elevator. Above description also applies to the M3 Grease Gun.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 27, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> What a nut job - but freakin hillarious!


He had me right at the pic of the girl with the pink highlighted AR-15. Cute. Manly? Mmmm, maybe not, but cute. 

Funny article too.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 27, 2007)

I've had a few times the M-16 decided to jam at a most in-opportune moment. After a string of colorful expletives as I yanked back on the charging level while calling the weapon a son of a whore, I did clear it. I could think of a few other weapons I would rather take along.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hilarious read. Well done.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 28, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Yup, we're very manly aren't we?



When did you join the Corps???


----------



## plan_D (Oct 28, 2007)

That made me laugh...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2007)

mkloby said:


> When did you join the Corps???


 I meant as a Viking.....ROOOAAARRR!!!!


----------



## mkloby (Oct 28, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> I meant as a Viking.....ROOOAAARRR!!!!



Gotcha


----------



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2007)

Liked the part about the swiss:


> Swiss GIRLS are better men than most allegedly-male American liberals.


Sorry my American friends, it was just funny


----------



## mkloby (Oct 28, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Liked the part about the swiss:
> 
> Sorry my American friends, it was just funny



No need to be sorry - it's quite TRUE


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2007)

Indeed, it is true. I damn near ruined my keyboard reading that. Hilarious!


----------

